# Platys or Guppies?



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

Which is easier to breed, Platys or Guppies??? Also which are bigger. I really want to breed fish!


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

guppies are probably the easiest to breed. throw a bunch in a tank, and before you know it, you'll have more than you know what to do with.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

TTTT said:


> Which is easier to breed, Platys or Guppies??? Also which are bigger. I really want to breed fish!





justintrask said:


> guppies are probably the easiest to breed. throw a bunch in a tank, and before you know it, you'll have more than you know what to do with.


jit:

You experience has been way, way different than mine.

With pristine water, doing everything right, etc. just getting Guppies to live was really h... until I "got the hang of it".

Once I could keep them alive their procreation was no problem.


TT:

I had no problems getting Platys to live but was not able to get them to produce fry for me.

TR


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 11, 2008)

I have both platties and guppies, and they both breed like rabbits.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

guppies are smaller, easier to breed, harder to keep babies alive. Platies have bigger, healthier fry, but the mommies tend to die in chlidbirth. pick your poison.


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

I think I'll go wit guppies


----------

